# nvidia-drivers "do make oldconfig && make prepare"

## AlphaXeos

when i emerge nvidia-drivers it tells me to "make oldconfig && make prepare" But when i do it doesnt fix it.

I cant boot into GNOME and when i try to modprobe the nvidia module it says it cant be found.

When i try to restart GDM/XDM it says its already been started and when i stop it and restart it just says 

/usr/sbin/gdm is already running

ERROR: Could not start the Display Manager

Here is my Xorg.0.log

```

[   476.605] 

X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

[   476.605] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   476.605] Build Operating System: Linux 4.1.27-std480-amd64 x86_64 Gentoo

[   476.605] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 4.1.27-std480-amd64 #2 SMP Thu Jun 30 13:18:43 UTC 2016 x86_64

[   476.605] Kernel command line: initrd=initram.igz BOOT_IMAGE=rescue64 root=auto

[   476.606] Build Date: 05 October 2016  04:36:29PM

[   476.606]  

[   476.606] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[   476.606]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   476.606] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   476.606] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 10 19:19:38 2016

[   476.606] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   476.606] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   476.606] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   476.607] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[   476.607] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   476.607] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   476.607] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[   476.607] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   476.607] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   476.607] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   476.607] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   476.607] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   476.607] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[   476.607] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   476.607] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   476.607] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   476.607] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   476.607] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   476.607] (II) Loader magic: 0x812c80

[   476.607] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   476.607]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   476.607]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0

[   476.607]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1

[   476.607]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[   476.607] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   476.609] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:1184:19da:3255 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe8000000/134217728, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   476.609] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   476.609] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

[   476.613] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   476.613]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   476.613]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   476.613] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  361.28  Wed Feb  3 15:10:57 PST 2016

[   476.613] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   476.614] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   476.614] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   476.614]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   476.614]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   476.614] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  361.28  Wed Feb  3 14:48:10 PST 2016

[   476.614] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   476.614] (--) using VT number 7

[   476.615] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   476.615] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   476.615] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   476.615] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   476.615]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   476.615]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   476.615] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   476.615] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   476.615] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   476.616] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   476.616]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   476.616]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   476.616] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   476.616] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   476.616] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   476.618] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[   476.618] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

[   476.618] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

[   476.618] (EE) No devices detected.

[   476.618] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[   476.618] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[   476.618] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   476.618] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   476.618] (EE) 
```

xdm.log

```

xdm info (pid 1710): Starting

xdm info (pid 1710): Starting X server on :0

X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 4.1.27-std480-amd64 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 4.1.27-std480-amd64 #2 SMP Thu Jun 30 13:18:43 UTC 2016 x86_64

Kernel command line: initrd=initram.igz BOOT_IMAGE=rescue64 root=auto

Build Date: 29 September 2016  06:36:57PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep 29 18:48:32 2016

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

resize called 1024 768

xdm: setproctitle not initialized, please either call setproctitle_init() or link against libbsd-ctor.

xdm info (pid 1747): sourcing /usr/lib64/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0

xdm info (pid 1747): sourcing /usr/lib64/X11/xdm/GiveConsole

xdm info (pid 1767): executing session /usr/lib64/X11/xdm/Xsession

xdm info (pid 1710): Shutting down

xdm info (pid 1747): sourcing /usr/lib64/X11/xdm/TakeConsole
```

Heres my genkernel.log: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/4RvRhEOQfxXkLLV8YZA7/

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

----------

## Maxxx

Which Nvidia card model do you have? And what Nvidia driver do you installed?

Moreover, in genkernel.log you have:

```
Enable DDC Support (FB_NVIDIA_I2C) [Y/n/?] y
```

in line 3512.

I think that this option must be "n", but i'm not really sure.

----------

## DawgG

the nvidia-kernel-module cannot be loaded - either because it does not exist (in the right place) or it is faulty because of your environment (kernel-version? hw-specs?).

1. check your kernel-version and make sure the symlink /usr/src/linux points to its sources.

2. if you run a kernel >= 4.7 the nvidia-module will not work/compile (w/out enormous hassle)

3. if 1. is correct then cd into /usr/src/linux; save you current .config if you want to keep it; do

```
zcat /proc/config.gz >.config

make oldconfig
```

(if necessary adjust your settings)

4. build the kernel

```
make clean (if necessary) && make all && make modules_install
```

(copy the kernel and reboot if necessary, ie changed settings before compilation)

5. if the settings are correct 

```
emerge -av nvidia-drivers

modprobe nvidia
```

6. you can check if/how the nvidia-module was loaded with lsmod/dmesg 

startx or restart your wm/de

7. if there is a problem with xdm's init-script (eg hangs) just kill&restart it (or "zap").

(hint: the relevant lines in Xorg.log contain (EE); your kernel's networking-, cardbus-, et al options are largely irrelevant for the nvidia-module; kernel-version and system-info (KEYWORDS/ARCH) are helpful to know)

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## Chiitoo

Merged DawgG's post from one of the duplicates of this topic, which were moved to dwell under Duplicate Threads.

AlphaXeos,

We /do/ have an 'Edit' button, too, you know.  :]

As for the error, in addition to what others said, could you please post (or pastebin, rather) the actual build-log?  The 'nvidia-drivers' build outputs the "make oldconfig && make prepare" statement even when the error isn't actually triggered, so seeing that doesn't necessarily mean it's actually being an issue.

----------

